# Web site feedback



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Greetings.

I am new to your forum, but I've been making soaps for a few years and now my husband and I are ready to launch our business.

I've been building our Web site...and would love to get some feedback....

chesapeakebaybathandbody.homestead.com


It's not live yet, but you can go in and look around...

I"d appreciate the feedback....


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!  Are you a website designer?  That is very impressive!  Thanks for the preview!


----------



## Bret (Oct 5, 2007)

Are those YOUR pictures? If not, I'd suggest putting pics of YOUR items on the site. I could be wrong, but they look like stock photos. I do like the layout!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

*Yep, they're stock.*

Yes, they are stock....but only until we get our own pictures done they way we want them.

A good photographer is hard to find......


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!

Irena


----------



## pink-north (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW!! I'm with Tab that looks great!   How did you design your site? Who is hosting your site? I want to have my own online store, do you have any advice for some like me?


----------

